
Head first into GWT game development - fogus
http://blog.skorulis.com/?p=50
======
programminggeek
Aside from incredible portability, I'm not exactly sure what GWT/HTML5 based
game development brings to the table that flash/AIR doesn't.

If you wanted portability to mobile devices, wouldn't something like Corona or
Torque be a better way to go?

In my experience, there really is no such thing as "free" portability across
platforms. You still end up having little tweaks and custom builds usually for
each platform you target, regardless of the toolset.

~~~
FlowerPower
GWT does a really good job to bring portability across browsers, just as dojo
and jquery do, however if you choose html+javascript library you still may
encounter html/css related quirks.

However GWT does not do a perfect job even across browsers, we did stumble
upon an events-related bug between IE / Firefox and Chrome. But that should
have been fixed by now.

My take on GWT is that it is another abstraction layer and so adds complexity
for most uses cases, which should not be there.

